# Time between exposure and development.



## TheHulk (Jun 7, 2015)

I am lucky enough to process my own black and white in the dark room of the college that I used to attend. But it is on the other side of town, and I usually don't have a ton of time to make it there during the week. I would like to be able to develop about 5-10 rolls at a time to make my trips count. 

What would be the maximum amount of time I can store an exposed roll of film before I develop it? What would be some proper methods of storage? How would this period of time affect my images? 

I primarily shoot 120 and 35mm Tri-x and T-max.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2015)

Preferably, immediately after exposure is ideal.  But I would think 4-6 months wouldn't have much affect if the film is kept dry and cool.  One could even freeze the film.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 7, 2015)

Film is unstable and changes from the date of manufacture on -- less of a problem with B&W and a normal expiration date for B&W film will be a couple years past date of manufacture. Temperature is a factor and freezing film will slow down the process.

Exposure to light accelerates the change process by orders of magnitude such that color film should be processed immediately after exposure to avoid changes in the film response. Again B&W can be treated more casually but all films will exhibit a phenomena known as latent image regression the end result of which is a drop in the film's ISO such that shadow detail exposed begins to be lost and a general loss of contrast occurs.

Scientific instruments can measure latent image regression taking place just hours after initial exposure but the question is begged just because some machine can measure it does that mean we can see it. Kodak's published recommendation is very non-scientific: "Process film promptly after exposure to avoid latent image regression. Keep film cool after exposure. If processing is delayed put film in the refrigerator."

I wouldn't worry about a few weeks going by with B&W film but I would consider refrigeration. I'd start to worry about a few months going by and I'd freeze it.

Joe


----------



## limr (Jun 7, 2015)

I just developed some rolls I shot around New Year's, so they were sitting for almost 6 months, and they were all just fine. They weren't refrigerated, but I also live in the Northeast so it wasn't exactly warm in my house this past winter  If you're going to wait just a few weeks between trips to the darkroom, I don't think refrigeration is _that_ important - just don't let it get too warm.

I know some folks who have developed film a year or two after it was exposed and it was still fine. I've even developed a roll of film that was sitting in a camera for over 20 years. Granted, by that point, there's crazy grain and very low contrast, but there were still clear images. Interestingly, when I realized the camera still had film it it, I finished the roll, and as suggested above, those exposures were better because though the film was still way out of date, that portion hadn't been exposed to light yet.

The point of this is to say, a few weeks or even a few months probably isn't going to make any noticeable change. Leave it for a few years, and you'll probably start seeing more grain and less contrast. Color film will show color shifts as well.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2015)

Kodak Verichrome Pan B&W rollfilm, exposed, summer 1976. My age? 13 years old.

Undeveloped film was stored, frozen, inside a Kodak 100' steel 35mm film can with other B&W rolls until 1984, then developed in the spring of 1984.My age? 21 years old.

From 1984 until 2011, the negatives were stored inside a paper sleeve until I scanned them, in 2011, at age 48.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2015)

Is 70 years long enough?

31 Rolls of Undeveloped Film from a Soldier in WWII Discovered and Processed


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2015)

My own longest time was 30 years between exposing a roll of film and developing that same roll of film...


----------



## TheHulk (Jun 8, 2015)

Ok, I think I'll be safe. I wasn't going to go anymore than a month at most. Not  30 years! But it's good to know that they will still hold up. Thanks everyone!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 8, 2015)

Just avoid heat. There is an exception that being Ilford Pan F. It has a problem with latent image deterioration after exposure if not developed quickly. Develop it ASAP.


----------



## timor (Jun 8, 2015)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Just avoid heat. There is an exception that being Ilford Pan F. It has a problem with latent image deterioration after exposure if not developed quickly. Develop it ASAP.


It is only urban legend.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 8, 2015)

You've made me curious so we'll see I've contacted Ilford directly. I do know the film data sheet for Pan F gives a three month window for processing once developed. Kodak and others simply say to store correctly and process promptly.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2015)

MartinCrabtree said:


> You've made me curious so we'll see I've contacted Ilford directly. I do know the film data sheet for Pan F gives a three month window for processing once developed. Kodak and others simply say to store correctly and process promptly.



There's a Harman rep over at APUG.  You might try there.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 8, 2015)

Simon. Yes that's whom I've contacted.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 8, 2015)

I've developed just about every kind of BW well past their expiration dates over the years in my lab and they for the most part have turned out OK. I'll always remember the roll I processed back around '96 that was taken during WWII. The gentleman that brought it in cried when he saw the contact sheet because it had images of fallen comrades from his troop. 
I will say that Kodak X-Tol does help in taking some of the film base fog out after the film has set too long. I normally shoot my BW film at the month of expiration, it's when the film  is at it's peak on the curve scale.


----------

